# Mount Washington Summit Structure



## Greg (Oct 14, 2003)

What are they building on the observation deck?


----------



## Greg (Oct 14, 2003)

Whoops. Nevermind:


			
				mountwashington.org said:
			
		

> Wondering what is being built on the Observation deck on the summit of Mount Washington? No, it's not a stage for the Observers to display their musical talents, and the cupola is not merely decoration. Paradigm Windows, based in Portland, ME has obtained a permit from the State of New Hampshire to build the cupola to test their windows.
> 
> Paradigm believes that if their windows can maintain a seal under Mount Washington's fierce wind, biting cold and driving rain they can hold up anywhere. Don't worry, their experiment will only continue for a few weeks, after which your view will be obstructed by the clouds alone.


Kinda strange though...  :blink:


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 14, 2003)

That cupola's been there for a while. I'd guess that today they're actually removing it. Unfortunately, the webcam picture hasn't updated in an hour and half.


----------

